# My Get Home Bag (GHB) or BOB



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Now I know things are missing. So before I get a ton of replies saying what about this and this (I actually look forward to these, I need all the help I can get) let me list what I have in my truck: 4 bottles of water, rotated out every 6 months (yes the dates are written on them) Fire extinguisher- This isn't really for my get home situation but always good to have. Folding shovel- I have actually used this a ton of times for random things, and it was like $10 at Army surplus. 500 ft of 550 paracord- always keep this with me. Axe & sheath- Colorado has a lot of mountains.. I happen to work in them. Fire wood!! Emergency food bar rations (4 full packs) - I like these quite a bit. They taste pretty decent, and have a ton of calories. Mine come individually packaged for rationing and are cheap. Also 5 year shelf life is fantastic. First aid kit- I have added to this along the way. I also have a full change of clothes, hoodie and rain coat. Fleece blanket, and emergency space blanket. Sunscreen and bug spray- I don't want to worry about a sunburn on top of SHTF, and the mosquitoes here can get ridiculous.

I have been putting together my GHB for almost a year now. I add to it or change something out almost every week. I take this with me everywhere I go, and leave it in my truck only when I have to. I personally think that there is a good chance that I will not be home when SHTF. If my truck still runs (possible emp?) then great, I will drive home.. if traffic allows. I live in a very rural area, and my work is about 20 miles away. Everything will be complete gridlock when SHTF, and there is a good chance I will have to walk home. Heck I may be significantly further then that away from home. So with that in mind, I have made my bag based on these needs. Entire cost of everything including bag.. maybe $400, not including what I had laying around. Total weight without water bladder is 11lbs

First I will talk about the actual pack itself. Its called the Red River Assault Pack, it was something like $35 from the local Army surplus. Comes in black and OD green. It is smaller, compact. In it's current state it is 8 in. thick at it's widest, 18 in. long, 9 in. wide. It does expand out. It has 4 total compartments, and a slot for a water bladder. Tons of straps for add-ons. On the bottom strap I have a 550 paracord bracelet, 100 ft total. On the top compartment there is a velcro line, and I have my solar powered phone charger attached to that. That's basically it for the outside.

Front/bottom pocket: Gloves- you never know if you will need some gloves. First aid kit- It had the essentials but I have added a lot to it. Hand sanitizer- obviously to stay clean, but also a great fire starter in a pinch. Flashlight, Craftsman multitool, pen and sharpie.

Front/upper pocket: Binoculars- if SHTF people are going to be going crazy. If I am walking home, I would like to see in front of me as far as I can, see if I have to take another route etc. This is also where the "brains" to my solar cell charger are, with the solar panel on the outside of this pocket. I also put a clear piece of packing tape over the solar panel itself, make it a little weather proof and somewhat scratch resistant.

Middle medium sized pocket: Pocket knife (Benchmade, fantastic pocket knife). Sealed bag of Kleenex- allergies etc. Now I have all my important things in this pocket in sandwich sized tupperware (x2). Things that I don't want to get wet. First tupper- Hand full of cottonballs- keeps small things from rattling but also a great tinder. Bag of water purification tablets- I have water, but if I run out or need them later, could keep me from getting dehydrated. 3- 9 hour candles- If I need light, fire whatever, a candle can be great. 2 brand new lighters- fire source, duh! Even if it was out of fluid, it will still throw a spark for quite a while. 2 (AA) batteries, for my flashlight. Sealed canister of waterproof strike anywhere matches. Emergency sewing kit- if I have to fix an article of clothing or my bag or anything. Second tupper- More cottonballs, again great tinder and keeps things from rattling. Pocket saw- I keep this in a sealed bag, with a little oil in it to keep it from rusting. Magnesium fire starter- 3000 sparks (or at least it says) this thing works great. 3 bags of toe warmers- I'm from Colorado.. it gets pretty cold here. Rain poncho- gotta stay somewhat dry. Mini compass- I know my way around town pretty well, I've lived here for over 20 years. However, I may be in a new area or something when SHTF, and a good compass may get you to a more familiar place. 3 mini spools of fishing line- tons of uses, but mainly just in case I need an addition food source, if my primary supply runs out on the way home. Coghlans tinder pack- again, it's Colorado. When it snows, it snows several feet. If everything is wet, I need a decent starter.

Back Large pocket: 4 emergency light sticks- just snap them, they say they last 8 hours each. Compass- yes I have 2, this one has a baseplate, mirror, measuring tool on the side, map magnifier. Ka-bar bk2 & sheath- this is a beast of a knife. Fixed, 5.5 inch blade, 10.5 inches overall, and 1/4 thick. If I come across something wild and nasty this will shred it. Notepad- if I have to take notes or write anything at all this will be handy. Special forces survival guide book- I have read this cover to cover.. some may think it's absurd that I keep this with me, but if I can reference it once when I absolutely need to, then it's worth keeping it with me. It covers first aid, water, making shelter, fire, tying knots and more. In this large pocket there is a small zip pocket by the top. in this I have one container. This is mainly for fishing, if I have to find a food source. On top I have maybe 30 rubberbands- could come in handy in many situations. More cottonballs, this is mainly because this particular container rattled something awful so this muffles that. I have 3 different lures, I know it is not enough but hopefully if they aren't biting on that I can find some worms. I have one float. Multiple wieghts, mainly because everytime I go fishing I lose those the most. Multiple hooks, different sizes. 3 more spools of fishing line, each a different weight. These are mini spools, that I found in the sewing isle, work perfectly for compact situations.

That is my SHTF GHB or BOB. Sorry for the long post but I figured I would be as thorough as I could be.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

At least you can get all your listed items in one bag. Most of the bug out bag items I see posted I couldn't get in 5 large bags that wouldn't fit in my van.


----------



## cxmelt01 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is an excellent, detailed evaluation of your bag. Its things like this that inspire me to be the best prepper that I can. I take all your gear into consideration, but since I'm operating on a college student budget, I have to change a few things up. But thanks for everything that you listed here. Good luck in the future!


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

cxmelt01 said:


> This is an excellent, detailed evaluation of your bag. Its things like this that inspire me to be the best prepper that I can. I take all your gear into consideration, but since I'm operating on a college student budget, I have to change a few things up. But thanks for everything that you listed here. Good luck in the _BLEAK BUT SURVIVABLE_ future!


Fixed. LOL


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, great write up on your GHB. And Colorado is my dream state!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

You have done your homework, Gman303!


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

mwhartman said:


> You have done your homework, Gman303!


Thank you! Since this post I have added more to the bag. I added some bathroom essentials, and I got all of them from the dollar store. I got a travel tooth brush and toothpaste, pack of shavers (I only included 2 in my pack) and travel underarm deodorant. I also got a new tupper to put these in, again think waterproofing, and the total was $4 and change.


----------



## Lezyne (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome B.O.B I still have a lot to purchase my self. I found some mini fire extinguisher in what looks like an aerosol can.


----------



## iPrep (Apr 15, 2012)

+1 Awesome read!


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

iPrep said:


> +1 Awesome read!


Thanks!


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Firearm?


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

very nice thread


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

ok cool


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Condor said:


> Firearm?


I keep my pistol in a safe in my truck. I have also added a water filtration system, and bathroom supplies.


----------

